# Which is the Best online shop in India?



## samaresh7 (Mar 29, 2011)

Which is the best online shop in india?


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 29, 2011)

theitwares,flipkart to name a couple


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 29, 2011)

There is no definite place as such but in most cases I've seen Flipkart having the most competitive prices & quickest new launches.

In some cases, Ebay.in has best prices.


----------



## asingh (Mar 29, 2011)

samaresh7 said:


> Which is the best online shop in india?



Depends what you want online. Buying a digital thermometer is different to a power supply unit.

Be more specific...!


----------



## techplugger (Mar 29, 2011)

i find flip cart for books infibeam for mobiles and electronics r gud sites .


----------



## chris (Mar 29, 2011)

I have recently purchases from following sites

Lynx Chandigarh - Largest Audio , Electronic And Computer Online Superstore In India
eBay India - Online Shopping Mall: Free Auctions, Shop/Buy/Sell Mobiles, Cameras, Apparel, Computers, Bollywood Clothes & Indian Products
Online Shopping India - Buy Mobile Phones, Digital Cameras, Camcorders, Laptops - Send Online Gifts to India - adexmart
Send Gifts to India,Gifts to India,Online Gifts India,Mobile Phones India,Birthday Gifts,Anniversary Gifts,Send Flowers - Cakes to India - talash.com

Check all sites, see where you can get best offer.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 16, 2011)

Flipkart is very good.


----------



## papa (Apr 16, 2011)

Flipkart for books and mobiles.24x7 customer support and very courteous.
IT Depot for computer peripherals.
SMC international is also very good.


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 16, 2011)

welcome to TDF mate.

BTW you can introduce yourself in this thread:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community-discussions/115442-introduce-yourselves.html


----------



## rohit18rs (Apr 21, 2011)

Homeshop18 or Star CJ alive website is good and trusted online shopping website... Have used it twice to shop online..  experience with them have been good


----------



## Sandyfernandes1 (Apr 29, 2011)

samaresh7 said:


> Which is the best online shop in india?



There are many online shop in India, however, I always shop online from Shoppers Stop, India's top online department store. They deliver on time and also give many offers and discounts. I will recommend you to visit Shoppers Stop for the best online shopping experience.

Home Shopping


----------



## jaicektm (Apr 30, 2011)

There are many for IT related products
1. The it depot.com
2. Deltapage.com
3. smcinternational.in


----------



## Chulbul Pandey (May 12, 2011)

Well at the moment it is hard to find out best one online shopping in India as every day new players are entering in e-commerece field. Recently Spice has launched its own e-commerce portal. Amazon has started free shipping to India on selected iteams.Considering books and mobile I found Infibeam.com as a leading online shopping portal. There are various stores available on the same site.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 12, 2011)

Letsbuy.com deserves a mention . Prices are competitive + COD !


----------



## saswat23 (May 14, 2011)

Any online site which gives the option of Cash On Delivery...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 14, 2011)

^^letsbuy.com


----------



## asingh (May 14, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Any online site which gives the option of Cash On Delivery...



Flikpkart does.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 14, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Any online site which gives the option of Cash On Delivery...



Letsbuy and Flipkart .

Both are good !


----------



## saswat23 (May 14, 2011)

I mean for ordering PC parts with COD. 
Even if for ordering Laptops, Monitors. Are there any such sites...


----------



## soumo27 (May 14, 2011)

You can try Nextworld. I checked it yesterday and saw that they were giving COD Option for orders> 1000 in certain areas. If you are lucky to fall within those areas you can get it.


----------



## saswat23 (May 15, 2011)

Nextworld prices are approx. 1k more on almost all items. No point in buying from there.
PSU Prices:
nextworld.in: Search
I want to buy a PSU for my rig. So, any online shop with COD option would be really helpful to me.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (May 17, 2011)

For audio related purchases I recommend Lynx Chandigarh - Largest Audio , Electronic And Computer Online Superstore In India (it has many other items too.) and Pristine Note, Shop audio, headphones, amplifier, DAC, hifi, mp3, audiophile products online store India
For everything else there's ebay. B)


----------



## saswat23 (May 17, 2011)

I want an online shop which can give me COD otption with good pricing.
I mean COD option for PC Components..


----------



## rajeevk (May 17, 2011)

I think e-bay has the best prices. Home-shop18 is also good one but recently I heard some complaints about it.


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 19, 2011)

i ahve bought a pressurized air can at 8 p.m. from IT.DEPOT.
 in my account under status it is still showing 
"PENDING APPROVAL".
How much time do they take to approve the order

My first online transaction.


----------



## asingh (May 20, 2011)

Usually 1-2 working days.


----------



## Sarath (May 20, 2011)

I recently bought from letsbuy.com. A razer imperator and steelseries mouse pad on 15th. i am still awaiting delivery. How long do they usually take? Has anyone bought from them before?


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 20, 2011)

asingh said:


> Usually 1-2 working days.



1-2 days for approval, and then they will start delivery? that means 3 to 4 days to get the stuff?


----------



## asingh (May 20, 2011)

Online has a TAT of 14 days, in most cases.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 20, 2011)

Sarath said:


> I recently bought from letsbuy.com. A razer imperator and steelseries mouse pad on 15th. i am still awaiting delivery. How long do they usually take? Has anyone bought from them before?



You order will be there in a week . Mine took 5 working days !


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 23, 2011)

Got the Stuff today through courier. took 4 days. nice service.
Now i gain confidence as my first online transaction is a success.
But no Octroi or Road permit which refrains me so many months from making any transaction has not been claimed. But it is there in West Bengal. 
Is it applicable for big stuffs like CABINET, MOBO ETC.


----------



## asingh (May 24, 2011)

^^
Yups would be in that state.


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 27, 2011)

Guys , how good is SMC international ?  i usually buy from theitwares and nvr had problem but Hyper 212 + is unavailable there 

1) how is there SMC Internation's  shipping ?   [Theitwares Package was excellent ] 
2)  Customer care ? [resp for Ph rply ,  RMA and other issues ?
3)How is the payment options ?  [ is Bank Transfer available ?] [dont want card transfer]

RMA/Support

there website doesnt say about payment option or any ...


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 7, 2011)

how good is TECHSHOP.IN?


----------



## mrintech (Jun 7, 2011)

* eBay India
* Flipkart


----------



## gurv01 (Sep 9, 2011)

I think BagItToday.com is the good online shopping site.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 9, 2011)

^^ Never heard of it before. And it would be considered as nice first post. :huh:


----------



## akhil010 (Sep 12, 2011)

indiaemporium.com is another good online shop, where i last time visit for purchase professional camera. I like this site customer services and product quality. It seems to so good online shop in india to me, as i've deliver my product with in three days through that site.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 22, 2014)

^you bumped a 3 year old dead thread


----------



## tkin (Apr 22, 2014)

vickramhx said:


> I think ~snip~ is the good one.. try it. and compare rate with others...


Get lost spammer, go back to spamming quickr etc.

What are the mods doing? The posters status is moderated new joinee, where is the moderation?


----------

